# neuter questions



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi my boy is 7 months. I have heard so many conflicting stories as when to have him neutered. I understand that there is some conterversary that if neutered he can have a higher chance of developing bone cancer later in life something like 65% chance. And waiting a bit longer is better for overall development. And of course if if left un neutered can raun the risk of other types of cancer plus behavioal dominance. He also has a retained tesicle. So I was wondering if anyone else has had this similar situation and what did you do? Is it riskier to wait on the procedure best he has a retained tesicle and risk a torsion. I am really concern and want to make the best decision for him so he can have a long and healthy life.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Neuter between 12-14 months.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree. We just had an 21 month old neutered. He had a retained testicle as well. I tend to wait until 24 months + on males.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Does it matter what size your poodle is? I've heard that toys and miniatures develop a lot faster than standard poodles, so might that influence the best timing?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

From what I have read, the balance in terms of lifelong health is slightly in favour of leaving males entire, as long as you are certain you can manage behaviour - particularly the urge to run off after any bitch in season within a 3 mile radius, and to mark as widely as possible. As this is not feasible for most people, neutering when fully grown and after all hormonal changes seems the best available health advice.

For females the balance is even less clear cut. Early spaying reduces the risk of mammary tumours, but increases the risk of other serious diseases. Spaying also greatly reduces the risk of pyometra, of course, and removes risks associated with an accidental pregnancy, but in general oestregen seems to prolong life. Spaying is also a more complex procedure, with a higher rate of post-op complications, although serious problems are very rare these days.

With the huge numbers of unwanted puppies and dogs flooding into shelters and rescues, there is understandably a strong movement in favour of spaying and neutering as many dogs as possible, and unless you are very, very certain that you can prevent your dog contributing to the problem, neutering is the responsible thing to do. And there are, of course, other social pressures - I know of daycares and home boarding that won't accept entire dogs, and I believe that in some areas in the States it is mandatory for dogs not intended for breeding?

Google Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs Laura J. Sanborn, M.S. for a survey of the research position in 2007


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We recommend 12-14 months as the age to neuter.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Do you have any reason to neuter him sooner? For example, Ralph goes to doggy daycare and needed to be neutered before 8 months in order to keep attending. Also, my contract with the breeder said he had to be neutered before 7 months of age. The obedience classes we attend also require dogs to be neutered before 8 (or maybe 9?) months of age. It was heart breaking to do it, but I am glad it is all over with.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Casper is 9 months old and we just had him neutered two weeks ago. He also had an un-descended testicle. We were 100% sure that we weren't going to breed him and was trying to wait till he was a little closer to 1-1/2 years old but his "urge" was becomming a problem. Every time we encountered a female dog he'd tried to mount and smell them all over their nether regions (spayed or not). He just wouldn't leave the poor girls alone!


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

When does a mini poo reach maturity? I can't really leave him intake for ever because I am training him to work with kids that are on the spectrum and he will be inside classrooms so I would feel better if he was fixed but from what I am seeing here and in other research it is best to wait until his growth plates close.

Interesting I mentioned this to my vet about the increse rates of cancer and they told me that they have never heard of this. I must say I am surprised and nervous at the same time. Are they not keeping up with the new research or do they simply do not care?

Ps thanks for all the replies!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lmperez said:


> When does a mini poo reach maturity? I can't really leave him intake for ever because I am training him to work with kids that are on the spectrum and he will be inside classrooms so I would feel better if he was fixed but from what I am seeing here and in other research it is best to wait until his growth plates close.
> 
> Interesting I mentioned this to my vet about the increse rates of cancer and they told me that they have never heard of this. I must say I am surprised and nervous at the same time. Are they not keeping up with the new research or do they simply do not care?
> 
> Ps thanks for all the replies!


I'm not really certain what kids that are on spectrum means (sorry for my ignorance!) but I wouldn't worry about a well trained dog working with kids. Intact versus altered really should make no difference. My boy is 15 months, intact (and will be for another year or two at least) and I do plan to get his CGC (we just started training) and TDI certification for therapy visits. Plenty of intact dogs work with children. 

About vets not being UTD on latest research, yes, this is unfortunately common. I've run into it.


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

About vets not being UTD on latest research, yes, this is unfortunately common. I've run into it. 

Do you think it would be rude of me to take in the research I found for them to read?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I print up new research and bring it to my vets all the time. It helps that I work there part-time.  
In several cases, we've had to agree to disagree. Funny thing, though. At one point, I brought something new to their attention, I got scoffed at. Years later when I asked a question relevant to that issue, I was told the very same thing I tried to get them to believe years before. Sometimes, it just takes time for things to sink in, I guess.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

CM, kids that are on the spectrum means kids who have an autism spectrum disorder.


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

jasperspoo said:


> CM, kids that are on the spectrum means kids who have an autism spectrum disorder.


Thanks. I meant to go back and explain. Oops!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't mean to hijack so I can start a new thread if needed but will neutering a fearful dog make them worse?

Panda has some fear issues with stangers and other dogs so I worry about neutering making him worse. Our trainer has given us tasks to do to help him but I am currently thinking of not neutering as I feel he would be made worse without his male hormones....??


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How old is Panda? Once he's mature, he doesn't really need hormones as much any more. The only thing that would concern me in his case is being left at the clinic and (in his mind) manhandled by strangers. Is ther any way you can stay with him at least 'til they get him sedated and then be there when he wakes up? Being aware that he will be disoriented and weird for a while? 
The best thing for Panda (love that name, had an Aussie named Panda at one time) is socialization. I'm sure you're aware of that, but socialization doesn't mean letting people touch him. Just take him out and teach him to ignore them, focus only on you when he gets stressed. 

Neutering will not make him more fearful unless the vet visit traumatizes him. 

Best wishes, fearful dogs are by far the hardest to manage IMHO.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I messaged you as i didnt want to hijack the thread anymore


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

Panda said:


> I messaged you as i didnt want to hijack the thread anymore


No worries. I think it is important to share all info! Good luck to Panda!


----------

